# Our new Romney Ram arrives Today



## Royd Wood (Sep 10, 2011)

Robbie our new Romney Ram will be here today and will go straight in with the ewes which hopefully will give us some early Feb lambs. Two new Romney ewes are coming with him and you never know he might have bred them on the journey in the trailer  
Cant wait to get them here


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 10, 2011)

Congratulations.  Adding to your livestock appears to be a lot of fun with many expectations.  And I know a lot of work.  Good Luck.  Hoping you see new life in February.  Please keep us informed.  And keep your camera with you.  Everyone wants to see.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 10, 2011)

Well ... It can really boring on a long road trip!


----------



## boykin2010 (Sep 10, 2011)

well... where are the pics?


----------



## RustyDHart (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats...!    Can't wait to see photos.....


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 10, 2011)

Congratulations!  I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 12, 2011)

Where are pics of Robbie?    We're waiting!  I love Romneys.  

And breeding in the trailer...it happens!  My friend and I took 3 Katahdins to a sale once, a yearling ram and 2 ewe lambs.  One ewe lamb sold, but we ended up bringing the ram and a ewe lamb home.  We were in a commercial van, so the sheep were in the back.  We only left them unattended for about a half hour while we ate dinner, and sho 'nuff the ram bred that ewe!  She showed NO signs of even being in heat, and he showed no signs of being especially interested in her....guess they were fooling us so we'd leave them alone!


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 12, 2011)

I promise pics by weekend - crazy busy for our farm open weekend 24th and 25th also I'm doing the Galloway beef stand at the Canadian Outdoor Farm show http://www.outdoorfarmshow.com/ on Wed 14th  anyone going then please drop by
Robbie is a very happy ram with all the ladies about and enjoys a backscratch - no nasty side to him me thinks but the 2 new ewes are not mixing with the others very well


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 12, 2011)

Good Luck on your Farm Open Weekend.  

Glad to hear Robbie is settling in nicely with the girls.  Look forward to seeing pics when things settle down.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 18, 2011)

Never got any pics!


----------

